# Version angepasst läuft trotz dem nicht



## miro04 (23. März 2005)

Hab heute Blasc installiert.. zu erst lief es nicht weil die versionsnummer nicht korrekt war. Hab das angepasst und noch mal probiert lief leider trotz dem nicht.

Danke und gruss


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

Hallo,
bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja, poste diese Bitte hier. Eventuell könntest du auch deine Debug.txt hier Posten.

Gruß Regnor



			
				miro04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute Blasc installiert.. zu erst lief es nicht weil die versionsnummer nicht korrekt war. Hab das angepasst und noch mal probiert lief leider trotz dem nicht.
> 
> Danke und gruss
> [post="84216"][/post]​


----------



## miro04 (23. März 2005)

Nein, ich bekomme keine Fehler meldung...
bin aber jetzt leider nicht an meinem PC... 

wie startet man den debug modus genau? dann mach ich das am Abend..

Danke


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

miro04 schrieb:
			
		

> wie startet man den debug modus genau?
> [post="84236"][/post]​



Hallo

Du gehst auf START->Programme->BLASC -> BLASC (debug).
Dann startet BLASC im DebugModus. 

Kannst du uns bitte auch deine Savedvariables.lua zuschicken? Dann können wir hier auch prüfen woran das liegen kann das du nicht eingetragen wirst.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## miro04 (23. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Du gehst auf START->Programme->BLASC -> BLASC (debug).
> Dann startet BLASC im DebugModus.
> ...



so ich hoffe ich habe das richtig gemacht :-)

EDIT von Regnor:
Dateien geladen und entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

Hallo
Scheinbar lief da was beim Anpassen der blasc.ini falsch. Die Zeile die du dort ändern solltest lautet 
InterfaceVersion=4216

Ob alles richtig läuft siehst du wenn du WoW startest und im Charakterauswahlfenster auf "AddOns" gehst. Dort sollte der BLASC Profiler aktiv sein.

Gruß

Regnor


----------



## miro04 (23. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Scheinbar lief da was beim Anpassen der blasc.ini falsch. Die Zeile die du dort ändern solltest lautet
> InterfaceVersion=4216
> 
> ...


Ich habe die InterfaceVersion richtig.. als ich es nicht gemacht habe wurde mir ein Fehler angezeigt.. nach dem ich es Angepasst habe wir das Addon angezeigt und ist auch aktiviert, es zeigt mir auch nach dem schliessen dass blasc etwas macht aber bin leider nicht online... :-)


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

hmm, das ist komisch. weil in deiner lua war das blasc array nicht vorhanden. hast du denn mal einen char eingeloggt gehabt seitdem du die blasc.ini berichtigt hast?


----------



## miro04 (23. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, das ist komisch. weil in deiner lua war das blasc array nicht vorhanden. hast du denn mal einen char eingeloggt gehabt seitdem du die blasc.ini berichtigt hast?
> [post="84334"][/post]​


HAAA!! jetzt ist es gegangen und ich habe aber nichts geändert! :-))
na ja...

danke aber für die schnellen antworten.. werd euch sicher weiter empfehlen!

Gruss Miro


----------



## Amonethir (24. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich habe immer noch Probleme dabei wenn ich daten hoch laden möchte.
Er zeigt zwar eine Übertragungsrate an aber ankommen tut irgendwie gar nix finde ich.

Habe auch die Versionsnummer geändert in der ini, dennoch zeit er mir in wow --> addons ein Versionskonflikt an.

woran kkönnte es denn noch liegen?


----------



## Regnor (24. März 2005)

Amonethir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> also ich habe immer noch Probleme dabei wenn ich daten hoch laden möchte.
> Er zeigt zwar eine Übertragungsrate an aber ankommen tut irgendwie gar nix finde ich.
> 
> ...



Also wenn du die Versionsnummer in der INI Richtig eingestellt hast sollte kein Versionskonflikt kommen. 
Alternativ kannst du einfach in WoW die Versionskontrolle ausstellen.
Geh im Char Auswahl Fenster auf "AddOns" und mach dort den Hacken bei "Versionskontrolle" weg. Dann sollte es gehen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## adhome (24. März 2005)

Hallo,

es gibt zwei Verzeichnisse wo Blasc was macht. Im WOW Verzeichnis und im "Interface/Addons/Blaschelper" oder so. Dort ist auch eine Toc Datei. Bitte prüfe ob dort auch die richtige Versionsnummer eingetragen ist.

Ich möchte noch ne kurze Frage ranstellen: Wenn ich die gesammelten Daten aus der "SavedVariables.lua" löschen will, reicht es da aus zu sagen:  "/script BLASCProfile={};" ? 

Danke


----------



## B3N (24. März 2005)

adhome schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt zwei Verzeichnisse wo Blasc was macht. Im WOW Verzeichnis und im "Interface/Addons/Blaschelper" oder so. Dort ist auch eine Toc Datei. Bitte prüfe ob dort auch die richtige Versionsnummer eingetragen ist.
> 
> ...




Ja, dieser Befehl leert das gesamte Array.


----------

